# Throw Line Management



## sv211 (Jan 12, 2013)

What is everyone doing for throw line storage/management. The first time i used my throw line i spent hours untangling it when i was done. 

So this is what i came up with. 
I have added a knob so that i can reel the line in like a fly fishing reel. 

The great thing is that the line can be pulled completely out and when i need to spool it up, its as easy as inserting the line and wind it up. 
View attachment 273100


this used to have metal tape for routing wires in walls etc.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Jan 12, 2013)

That's a pretty good idea, coming from an electrician. 

I want one of the cubes that fold up. I had a chance to use one and must say, they are sweet.

Throw Line Rope Bag Cube Style with Throw Line and Easy Tothrowweight Ball | eBay


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 13, 2013)

I use a small cloth ice chest with a plastic insert. I keep two lines in there separated by a piece of carpet. Has a little zipper pocket and I keep my throw bags in there. The cube is cool, so is that winding device. My line always comes out perfect so long as no sticks get in there or it gets turned upside down.


----------



## sv211 (Jan 13, 2013)

The ice cooler is definitely a COOL idea. 
I came up with the electrician reel because i was able to put 200' on it and it's super compact. i can throw it in my hiking pack with my other equipment.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 13, 2013)

When the throw bag escaped (unnoticed cause the cube was folded up) from it's little kangaroo pouch my attitude towards life (in general), and my fellow man (in particular) goes downhill.
Am thinking of just going to go back to just using my wood reel, and bringing a small chunk of tarp that the line can be flaked onto. When the cube behaves, it's awesome, but half the time it seems like a gerbil is doing macramé with the line when my back is turned.

The electrician reel thingy looks good.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 13, 2013)

I use a linemans bucket (home depot brand) I bought for five bucks at a junk/antique store. It hold two lines, bigshot head, extra bags, helmet, lunch, and if need be beer.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 13, 2013)

I flake the line into a 5 gallon bucket. It comes out tangle free, even when using the Big Shot, then I flake it back in when done. It takes about a minute to flake the entire length of the line into the bucket.


----------



## sv211 (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to a job site or the back yard works great for that. But when I'm hiking into the woods i don't want to carry a bucket, or for that matter anything that doesn't fit in my hiking pack.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 13, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> I flake the line into a 5 gallon bucket. It comes out tangle free, even when using the Big Shot, then I flake it back in when done.



How do you secure the throw bag? Tie it to the handle? Untie it, and tie end of line to handle?


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 13, 2013)

sv211 said:


> What is everyone doing for throw line storage/management. .............



On the ground I use a Folding Throw Line Cube. pretty good price here for about 27 bucks.

In the tree I use two chalk line reels, each holding about 50' of zig-it. 


another photo.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 13, 2013)

You have to weigh the good with the bad. My little cooler or for that matter a 5 gal bucket takes up a lot of room on a already crowed truck, that's a giving. But I use my throw line almost every day. SRT is a energy and time saver most jobs. But if you have to spend 10 min. or more untangling your throwline each time you need it, any advantage is lost. Keeping my throwline in a ready to use state is a vital part of my climbing strategy, and I have best results with a soild container(ie: ice chest, bucket, etc.) I have used the cube, it really stores nice and keeps your line ok most the time, but also sometimes not. I tried a tarp(rope burrito) but to much junk would find its way in there(twigs, leaves whatnot)and mess me up. A lot depends what your priorities are.
You do need to keep both ends tyed up where you can get to them.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 13, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> How do you secure the throw bag? Tie it to the handle? Untie it, and tie end of line to handle?



I tie it to the end of the throw line, with another throw weight tied to the other end of the line, in case the shot goes long.

The bag it's self, I just drop into the bucket on top of the throw line. If the line were tied to the handle I would have to spend extra time to untie it(pull off gloves, untie line, tie line to weight, put gloves back on), with it already tied and in the bucket all I have to do is pick up the weight and it's ready to go.

I could use a smaller bucket, say a one gallon that would fit into a backpack, but the five gallon works well for me on jobs, because I can drop other things in the bucket, like gloves or the head for my Big Shot.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 13, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> The bag it's self, I just drop into the bucket on top of the throw line.



My experience with that scenario has been very bad. Maybe my throw bag is a troublemaker, cause it likes to burrow around and thru the line. I think it does it on purpose.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Jan 13, 2013)

its kinda funny reading this as im just about to part ways from my throw line cube love that thing stores nice in my gear bag but it doesnt work all the time and one of the supports broke so whenever i use it i have to rest that side up against something else:bang:, anyways a bucket would be to big for me but a small container might work and i really like the idea of the chauk line case for in the tree


----------



## MackenzieTree (Jan 13, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> My experience with that scenario has been very bad. Maybe my throw bag is a troublemaker, cause it likes to burrow around and thru the line. I think it does it on purpose.



haha, your not the only one with a troubled throw bag running amuck not being tied down


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 13, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> My experience with that scenario has been very bad. Maybe my throw bag is a troublemaker, cause it likes to burrow around and thru the line. I think it does it on purpose.



I've never had any problems with that. 

Maybe you need to slow down, take it easy over the railroad crossings and stow your bucket in a more secure place so that it doesn't get thrown around to the point that your weight manages to somehow get weaved through the line like that.

Also, If you use real throw line instead of masonry line you'll get better results.


----------



## Alessio (Jan 14, 2013)

smokey01 said:


> On the ground I use a Folding Throw Line Cube. pretty good price here for about 27 bucks.
> 
> In the tree I use two chalk line reels, each holding about 50' of zig-it.
> 
> ...



The chalk line reels is an excellent idea, very compact. Go Falcons!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 14, 2013)

I have multiple folding cubes. They work great, have a pocket inside for your weight to go in. Plus they fold up small.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 15, 2013)

I always untie my throwball when I'm through, store it, then tie the loose end to something so it doesn't get lost in the bag. The end of my line will seem to disappear if its not attached to some thing out side the bag/ice chest. I just tie a bowline in the throwline and girth hitch it to the throw ball. It's easy to take off and on then.


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 15, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> I always untie my throwball when I'm through, store it, then tie the loose end to something so it doesn't get lost in the bag. The end of my line will seem to disappear if its not attached to some thing out side the bag/ice chest. I just tie a bowline in the throwline and girth hitch it to the throw ball. It's easy to take off and on then.



I learned not to put the throw weight in the cube as even when it is folded up, it seems to move the line around and next time I do a toss, the line is likely to fly out in a knot. 
Now, I feed the line into the cube, untie the bag and when I fold up the cube and make that last fold, I put the bag in the fold like I'm putting a pickle into a sandwich. (Only example I could come up with, bad I know) Or just leave it out all together.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a five gallon bucket too, ever since I got a big shot...I tie the end to the handle
Throw bags go in a small neat orange 'shoulder bag' I got at an op shop. It has three little compartments inside that my bags go in, and room for a spare line, zip top. I used this all the time before I got a big shot, just took time to pack the line back in it as its a bit small. Now the 'shoulder bag' gets put in on top of the line in the bucket...no tangles and all bags are safe in one place.
I do not leave the bag attached to the throwline for the reasons already stated!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use a compactable plastic garbage thing for your car. $5 and the exact same thing as the cube but cant fold in on itself unless you are folding it back up. Works like a charm.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know how you guys are getting your lines all tangled up like that. I've hauled mine around in the bucket with the weight attached and in the bucket for months at a time and it's never gotten tangled.

Actually the only time I get tangles is when the line is on the ground and it picks up twigs and stuff, then it can be a real PITA.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 17, 2013)

I use a bucket. 2 - 2.5 gal I think. Its square so it doesn't waste too much space. With a false plastic sheet bottom, it holds two lines, small tarp and bigshot head. Ridges under the lid are cut out in one corner so line ends come out and lid still snaps on. Carpenter aprons are tied on apposing sides to hold throw weights, short line and gloves. Not quite a loose flake but but never a bad tangle.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 17, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> I've hauled mine around in the bucket with the weight attached and in the bucket for months at a time and it's never gotten tangled.



Using "No More Tangles" hairspray? Your statement sounds preposterous. 
Confess you are a tangler, dammit. It's ok.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 17, 2013)

More BS from Clueless Carby. I really don't believe he has ever actually been up a real tree. 

I have been using the large folding cube since day one. I keep two line in it with only a few problems. It does seem to do better about not getting tangles if I will pull the lines out and "walk the twists out" at least once a month. It takes about 15 minutes of my time, and is a good chance to closely inspect the lines.
If the weather is nice, I leave them streched out in the yard for an afternoon to help get the kinks out. They always seem to flow out of the bag smoother for the next few days.

I used a 5 gallon bucket for a while when using a third throw line. I just clipped a mini biner on the wire for the handle and would clip the throwbag ring to it when not in use. Quick and easy, no tangles.

Rick


----------



## treemandan (Jan 17, 2013)

Throw line management is easy. I was on the job the other day, got my bag stuck in tree first thing, tossed my gear back on the truck and went home. Its still up there, been a week, what do I care?:cool2:


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 18, 2013)

I use the Sherrill tree cube and Sherrill throw balls. As long as the cube is under the target the line flies out, as long as I throw right. Never have a problem with tangled line, unless the help forgot to put it under the velcro or tie it to the rings. Throw balls NEVER come out of their pouches, and it folds up small.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 19, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Using "No More Tangles" hairspray? Your statement sounds preposterous.
> Confess you are a tangler, dammit. It's ok.



No, I'm too much into reality to do that. You ####ing tweaker!


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 19, 2013)

Take this opportunity to unburden your guilt-racked conscience, and quit being in denial.
Confess you're a tangler, dammit. Is your throwbag filled with Helium?


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 19, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Take this opportunity to unburden your guilt-racked conscience, and quit being in denial.
> Confess you're a tangler, dammit. Is your throwbag filled with Helium?



Nothing to confess here. My line flies clean. Maybe you need to clean the crap outa yo bucket afour u tri an fro.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, that's the ticket. Clean bucket, flake line, and drop the throw bag inside.
Sounds good. Dunno why I never thought of trying your method.


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll confess............just call me tangles


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 20, 2013)

smokey01 said:


> I'll confess............just call me tangles



See, I told you not to use masonry line.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 20, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> See, I told you not to use masonry line.



I was just gonna say, i never seen throw line in pink, but then i read your post. 


Smokey01, With all the money you have in to all you gadgats, dont you have any left to buy real throw line?


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 20, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I was just gonna say, i never seen throw line in pink, but then i read your post. ....














View attachment 274525


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 20, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I was just gonna say, i never seen throw line in pink, but then i read your post.
> 
> 
> Smokey01, With all the money you have in to all you gadgats, dont you have any left to buy real throw line?



He's speechless, or he's got a lanyard around his neck, so I'll speak for him...

It's not pink, he's just got pink chalk in his box. It makes it easier to find his way back on those long treks through the trees behind his house.


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> He's speechless, ....



I was using sign language. 1000 words to be exact :msp_biggrin:


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 20, 2013)

sv211 said:


> What is everyone doing for throw line storage/management. .....
> I have added a knob so that i can reel the line in like a fly fishing reel.



Great use of an electricians wire fish tape, I like it. In the tree I use a carpenters chalk line, who would think all these trades would be so useful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONIG67QnloQ 

Another consideration is repetitive stress injury, all those arm movements start to add up. Ask most of the guys and I think they suffer from this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egMiw_BNiDk

Sherill tree has a great gadget for feeding the line into your cube, bucket, box or whatever you use. Problem was it would not work if you had any knots and it was not mid-line attachable. If you get one here is a modification you might consider.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfN2mfbWmmQ

View attachment 274557
View attachment 274558


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 21, 2013)

*Throw line*

I used to curse my throw lines. Used to keep them in small rubbermade totes. It kept them clean and dry but the bag would role around and inevitably get the line tangled up. I bought a folding cube from Wesspur and never looked back, love that thing. Now I need another one or two.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 22, 2013)

The trick to keeping your throw weight in the bucket without getting tangles is to keep the bucket towards the front of the vehicle it's in. If you put it back at the rear of the vehicle, where it's easy to get to when you get to the job, it'll get thrown around a lot more, and you'll probably get tangled.


----------



## TreeLogic (Feb 12, 2013)

ive had 2 cubes now and love them. they don't last forever but hell, they fold up like a paper football and take up no room in the truck. so, worth the $ to me. everyone that sees them think they're awesome, in my experience. mine has 2 pockets inside for holding two throwbags. one pocket is green. one is red. I just keep the bottom end of the line tied with a bag that's kept in the red pocket, the other end tied to a bag kept in the green. use the green on a daily basis and the red in case of emergency. haven't really had any issues with it causing tangles. i would like to soak my throwline in gas and set it on fire though. any ideas on a good throwline that doesn't twist so easily?

chalkbox idea is cool...

Will


----------



## Alessio (Feb 13, 2013)

Yale Cordage Long Shot Throw Line is kinda waxy feeling and not very limp but even when it looks like spaghetti it deploys flawlessly. I've used it 15-20 times so I'm not sure how it holds up long term.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Feb 13, 2013)

TreeLogic said:


> ive had 2 cubes now and love them. they don't last forever but hell, they fold up like a paper football and take up no room in the truck. so, worth the $ to me. everyone that sees them think they're awesome, in my experience. mine has 2 pockets inside for holding two throwbags. one pocket is green. one is red. I just keep the bottom end of the line tied with a bag that's kept in the red pocket, the other end tied to a bag kept in the green. use the green on a daily basis and the red in case of emergency. haven't really had any issues with it causing tangles. i would like to soak my throwline in gas and set it on fire though. any ideas on a good throwline that doesn't twist so easily?
> 
> chalkbox idea is cool...
> 
> Will




I use the Dynaglide from WesSpur. Love it.


----------

